# Kaleidoscope is my new crush!



## Dali (Jan 1, 2020)

The https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/kaleidoscope/ is such an inspiring pedal for people like me who enjoy ambient and weird atmospheric guitar from time to time.

I'm in love!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 1, 2020)

Awesome build Dali !  I too like to veg out with a clean strat sound thru a whacky preset on my rack gear...i did buy a DL8 and a Polara last night on Reverb...i need a pedal that i can switch buffered or true bypass to play with my amps effects loops...some are very finicky ..also need stereo to use with my rack gear...been wanting to build FV-1 type pedal tho...again congrats and enjoy !

Mike


----------



## BurntFingers (Jan 1, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Awesome build Dali !  I too like to veg out with a clean strat sound thru a whacky preset on my rack gear...i did buy a DL8 and a Polara last night on Reverb...i need a pedal that i can switch buffered or true bypass to play with my amps effects loops...some are very finicky ..also need stereo to use with my rack gear...been wanting to build FV-1 type pedal tho...again congrats and enjoy !
> 
> Mike



Sorry to hijack but be careful with the dl8s. I've had 2 in my life and theyve both broken on me. One USA made and one Chinese made. The time knob starts glitching and when you play it's like you're changing delay time, and getting those weird whoops and spinning noises that come with doing that.

I told DigiTech/Harman about the problem and they said the fix was a new PCB which was more than the cost of the pedal.

I hope you have better luck.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Dali (Jan 1, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> ..also need stereo to use with my rack gear...been wanting to build FV-1 type pedal tho...again congrats and enjoy !



More stereo pedals and some kind of looper/ABY with multiple output to do even weirder stuff is all I need. 

Put pressure there: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/signal-splitter-and-aby.1966/


----------



## Dali (Mar 3, 2020)

With "proper" visual and original name:


----------



## Barry (Mar 3, 2020)

Like the design, awesome build


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 3, 2020)

Dali said:


> With "proper" visual and original name:
> View attachment 3339



Looks great Dali, great job!


----------

